# Paying your wife $ after seperation



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

Seperated over a year now. Mutual seperation. Still get along OK.

however we are going through settlement, can anyone give me some advice on how to pay my exwife out.

+i will be keeping the house
+ I will pay child support etc.
+ we have agreed on a figure for me to pay her $45,000
+ I can only get an extra $20,000 form bank (extension of homeloan)

other than that i cant afford to give her other $25,000.

Im not going to sell house and pay her, what are some other ideas of paying her out. She suggested $100 a week for five years buit even that would be tough. I can just say I cant and you will have to wait but i sort of want it off my back also, any advice?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not much help here. From what you said here, you agreed to pay her $45,000, but did you agree to cash payout, or can you make up that amount with other assets. If you signed the agreement already, you've already told her you will pay, so not being able to afford it isn't an excuse. Where did you think that money was going to come from? Most people have to sell the house to get the share of marital interest liquid, and you might have to face the fact that you do, too. Are there any other assets you can sell? And I'm sorry that $100 a week is tough for you, but just how do you think it feels for her?


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you signed the settlement agreement?


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

Why are you paying $45000? I'm guessing it's for her half of the house?

If you indeed have that connection with her, you need to explain to her what you can afford at the moment, and look for a payment plan that's acceptable for both of you.

I can't comment much more unless you give more information regarding how you both came to that number I'm afraid.


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

yes its basically half of the house, house is worth $300,000 and we have paid off $90,000
.

I actually put $50,000 down staright away. and her zero.
but agree we both earn the same during our 3 years living together so she contributed half, $20,000 each.

anyway we just agreed $45,000 as ive kept most assets in house.
i think $45,000 is generious by me but she has aughter 10 of 14 nights so thats the main reason i agreeed.

Pluto: $100 extra is tough for me, and how do u think it feels for her? well shes gets $850 a fortnight a week of government. so maybe work like i do one or two days and she should be right.


----------



## paul72 (Jan 22, 2013)

Talk to your lawyer..... he will know what the "usual" settlements are... if she would usually get $100 a week, then do the deal... if she would get more in court... definitely do the deal... if your attorney thinks shed get less take a chance on court


----------



## gulfwarvet (Jan 7, 2013)

I've seen settlements where the bulk of the payment doesn't come due until the kid/kids graduates.The reason being the same as yours in the case I know of payment was ten years out.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Can you refinance the house to get the $25,000? Either that or sell the house. As the independent type, I say get out from under that debt any way possible. STBX and I have a deal worked out to pay off our debts. It'll be done in a year and a half. He's writing me a check, and every month I'll be nervous until it's done. He's amicable now, but who knows how it'll go later. Five years sounds like a long time. For me, being chained together over money is a prison sentence.


----------

